# My girlies. :3



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

So I'm new here and to the rat owning world, but I'm so proud of my little girls that I just had to make this thread and show them off. xD They're not the most original looking rats out there but they're soooo sweet! :3 I've had them for a month and a half, about, and I'm not sure how old they were when I got them but the vet and I estimated probably not over 3 months when I picked them up. The only place around here to get rats is the local pet stores, since I'm in Iowa... and there's nothing in Iowa. XD








So this one Opal is on the left (I have no idea how they sleep in such uncomfortable looking positions... xD) and the one on the right is Olivia.  Opal loves to run around and play and climb in my shirt and pants (  ) and Olivia likes to curl up next to me and sleep in my shirt and occassionally wake up to give me little rattie kisses. 

Some more...




















So those are my babies. ^_^


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Very cute! Love their names!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks!  My boyfriend actually named them both! Of course I approved the names since he tried suggesting a lot of ridiculous ones... xD But he came up with them.


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

They are so cute in their ridiculously uncomfortable looking sleep positions!


----------



## LovelyRats (Jul 13, 2012)

So sweet


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

They look very comfy to me. Hello Olivia and Opal. 

My Hubby named our Marylin. She is a blond rat with sleepy eyes.


----------



## missTin (Jul 15, 2012)

They are so cute together.


----------

